

Behind the Curtain: A Look at the Inner Workings of NSA's XKEYSCORE - r721
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/07/02/look-under-hood-xkeyscore/

======
geetee
How did this not get more attention?

~~~
dev-da0
Threat fatigue and it's in a category of "too terrible for most people to
think about, so they'd rather stick their heads in the sand."

Props to @netik.

